# Can I Wash It?



## SpecterM (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering can I use normal car wash solution to wash my outback? My logo's are peeling and i dont want to make it worse. Also: what do i use to get the black spots off the awning and off the outside shower?

thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use Eagle one or zipwax car wash. I think the logo's are a lost cause, once they start they dont stop peeling. They sell RV awning cleaner that works well and some here use simple green to clean what you need to clean. An ol toothbrush will do a good job on the outside shower.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Car wash is fine...that's what we use. Our awning needs a good washing so if you find something good, please feel free to come wash mine too!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I use a soft type of soap...."Dawn" pump foam, I think it is called, with a soft, soft bristle brush. No problems yet.....

Sean


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The awning is relatively simple. Not in the sun. I mix 1 pint of bleach, 1 pint of simple green with 2-3 gallons of water. Open awning, using a brush on a pole, brush both sides of the awning with solution. Close the awning, have a beer or two for 20-30 min. Reopen awning and rinse off. All clean now. Once in a while if there is a real dirty spot , just brush again when rinsing.

Wash the trailer with any good car soap. I also found that a Magic Eraser keeping real wet (almost like wet sanding) makes easy work of the bugs on the front. I had 8000 miles of cross country bugs on mine and it took me 20 min to get spotless.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> The awning is relatively simple. Not in the sun. I mix 1 pint of bleach, 1 pint of simple green with 2-3 gallons of water. Open awning, using a brush on a pole, brush both sides of the awning with solution. Close the awning, have a beer or two for 20-30 min. Reopen awning and rinse off. All clean now. Once in a while if there is a real dirty spot , just brush again when rinsing.
> 
> Wash the trailer with any good car soap. I also found that a Magic Eraser keeping real wet (almost like wet sanding) makes easy work of the bugs on the front. I had 8000 miles of cross country bugs on mine and it took me 20 min to get spotless.


X2

You'll be amazed at how clean your awning will get with the bleach/simple green/ water mix on the awning after you open it up. Ours looked like new! I also used that mix on the roof with a soft brush- also for the AC unit, vent covers ect. Cleaned the gutters of the black crud too.

I bought one of those pump sprayers at Home Depot (the type you'd use to spray weed killer, or insecticide) to help evenly cover with spray- then brush and rinse!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

As anyone attending the Texas Rally's can attest to -- I usually let God wash my trailer for me via the rain (thats about it) ...

and bleach/simple green/water mix on the awning will make it look brand new...


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Just washed the awning with mildew cleaner and awning wash; I wish I would have known about the magic mixture...might have to pull it back out and try it.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> The awning is relatively simple. Not in the sun. I mix 1 pint of bleach, 1 pint of simple green with 2-3 gallons of water. Open awning, using a brush on a pole, brush both sides of the awning with solution. Close the awning, have a beer or two for 20-30 min. Reopen awning and rinse off. All clean now. Once in a while if there is a real dirty spot , just brush again when rinsing.
> 
> Wash the trailer with any good car soap. I also found that a Magic Eraser keeping real wet (almost like wet sanding) makes easy work of the bugs on the front. I had 8000 miles of cross country bugs on mine and it took me 20 min to get spotless.


X2

You'll be amazed at how clean your awning will get with the bleach/simple green/ water mix on the awning after you open it up. Ours looked like new! I also used that mix on the roof with a soft brush- also for the AC unit, vent covers ect. Cleaned the gutters of the black crud too.

I bought one of those pump sprayers at Home Depot (the type you'd use to spray weed killer, or insecticide) to help evenly cover with spray- then brush and rinse!
[/quote]

X3 on this.

Try to look for on of the sprayers mades especially for bleach. It tends to be a little nastiers on the internals than the bug and weed sprays so they are made for it. I have one just for bleach so I can spray down the house and outback about once a year. ---Mike


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> The awning is relatively simple. Not in the sun. I mix 1 pint of bleach, 1 pint of simple green with 2-3 gallons of water. Open awning, using a brush on a pole, brush both sides of the awning with solution. Close the awning, have a beer or two for 20-30 min. Reopen awning and rinse off. All clean now. Once in a while if there is a real dirty spot , just brush again when rinsing.
> 
> Wash the trailer with any good car soap. I also found that a Magic Eraser keeping real wet (almost like wet sanding) makes easy work of the bugs on the front. I had 8000 miles of cross country bugs on mine and it took me 20 min to get spotless.


All the above works real good.........but I have to tell you BETTER than Magic Eraser for the bugs is *Bounse Fabric Softner* I know sounds crazy....I heard about it on another board so gave it a try on the old Outback Roo and have even tried it on the ne Twist as well as on our cars and truck. Get an old towel damp wape over the bugs( do Not rub,you just want ite front to be damp) get yourself a new Bounce..wet it, now rub the bugs they Will come off real easy( if you have baked on bugs you might have to use a little bit of elbow grease)then just use your damp towel to to dry off the Bounce.

I do not know if any other brand will work,as I have never tried an others.This is all I use fabric softners sheets for ...so when I heard to try them that is what I bought. We keep a box in the truck and the trunk of the car as well as in the camper now all the time. Just takes a minute to wipe off the front when we stop along the way to get gas or just to get out at a road side park.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> The awning is relatively simple. Not in the sun. I mix 1 pint of bleach, 1 pint of simple green with 2-3 gallons of water. Open awning, using a brush on a pole, brush both sides of the awning with solution. Close the awning, have a beer or two for 20-30 min. Reopen awning and rinse off. All clean now. Once in a while if there is a real dirty spot , just brush again when rinsing.
> 
> Wash the trailer with any good car soap. I also found that a Magic Eraser keeping real wet (almost like wet sanding) makes easy work of the bugs on the front. I had 8000 miles of cross country bugs on mine and it took me 20 min to get spotless.


X2 - all the way 'round. Those magic erasers are truly magic!

*Also* - Lucas Oil makes a wonderful spray wax that is used by car restoration enthusiasts. Once applied, you can wipe off the bugs with a damp towel, without hurting the finish. Bugs won't stick to the waxed surface. (My DW found out about this product from one of the techs at the Cadillac dealer and she now uses it on her CTS, so I can attest to how well it works.) The wax should be reapplied about every 4-6 weeks, but you only need it on the front. You can use other waxes on the rest of the surfaces. I usually use Protect-All. It's expensive, but works well and lasts a long time.

*And* - X3 on the Simple Green and Bleach solution. That method (spray on, scrub slightly, roll up for 20-30 mins, unroll and rinse) works well.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

3500PSI will blast those pesky critter carcuses to oblivion (might leave a 'lil peep hole in the front of the OB though)

But seriously folks, fill a weed/deck sprayer with "Crud Cutter" house wash 40%; http://www.krudkutter.com/housewash.asp + Simple Green 40%, + Bleach 10%, = 1 gallon + 1 gallon water soak the OB and try to keep her moist for 10-20 Min, then a Pressure sprayer at 2000 psi an "look Mom"... very little elbow grease! she will sparkle.
Eric


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

I was curious as to the not in the sun comment?? Why is that?



tdvffjohn said:


> The awning is relatively simple. Not in the sun. I mix 1 pint of bleach, 1 pint of simple green with 2-3 gallons of water. Open awning, using a brush on a pole, brush both sides of the awning with solution. Close the awning, have a beer or two for 20-30 min. Reopen awning and rinse off. All clean now. Once in a while if there is a real dirty spot , just brush again when rinsing.
> 
> Wash the trailer with any good car soap. I also found that a Magic Eraser keeping real wet (almost like wet sanding) makes easy work of the bugs on the front. I had 8000 miles of cross country bugs on mine and it took me 20 min to get spotless.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Trish said:


> The awning is relatively simple. Not in the sun. I mix 1 pint of bleach, 1 pint of simple green with 2-3 gallons of water. Open awning, using a brush on a pole, brush both sides of the awning with solution. Close the awning, have a beer or two for 20-30 min. Reopen awning and rinse off. All clean now. Once in a while if there is a real dirty spot , just brush again when rinsing.
> 
> Wash the trailer with any good car soap. I also found that a Magic Eraser keeping real wet (almost like wet sanding) makes easy work of the bugs on the front. I had 8000 miles of cross country bugs on mine and it took me 20 min to get spotless.


[/quote]

Washing anything in the sun, at least out here in Co will dry the soap mix before you can rinse it or roll it up, you want it good and wet and then roll it up. I like to wash and wax in the shade or a cloudy day, not rainy weather.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As he said, you don t want the solution to dry in the awning. Not harmfull but useless if it dries. If able, I try and do it real early in the morning so it will dry when the sun gets hot. Preference, not necesary.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Jelly Donut said:


> I use a soft type of soap...."Dawn" pump foam.


I wouldn't recommend dishwashing detergent since it will remove wax. And if you spent any time waxing your OB, you don't want to have to do it again just because you washed it.









I use a car wash solution in a power washer set on low (otherwise it will cut through stuff you don't want it to - don't ask how I know







), then a long handled brush to get the stuck on dreck, followed by a power washer (again on low) but this time without any car wash to rinse it. I don't dry my OB - it's a drip dry trailer!

I use the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on any stubborn stains - and it works great. I had some nasty stains on my awning for a couple of years, but after this summer's 5500 mile odyssey I decided to tackle it - the Magic Eraser was the trick.


----------



## Blaque (May 14, 2009)

I use Meguiars cleaner wax for the black streaks. Wax on and wipe streaks right off, no heavy rubbing.


----------

